# need driver for Philips DVD8631



## southclaw (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi, i have a windows xp computer with a Philips DVD8631 drive and all of a sudden the driver seems to be corrupted [no idea how!] and the problem is that the computer isnt on the internet at the moment so i cant update it from the internet so can anyone tell me how to get the driver on the computer? I've tryed the add new hardware wizard and it recognizes that the drive is there [it has a warning sign in a triangle] but when i try to fix it it says 'Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)' and I've tryed downloading BD10.exe and running it on the computer but it just says cannot find hardware so any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 9, 2009)

I've never needed a specific driver for a dvd drive.  The OS loads the default windows driver on install.  Try uninstalling the drive via the device manager and then reboot and see if it will reinstall correctly.  Just right click on the drive and click on uninstall then reboot.


----------

